# Pics of Lolly post spay in her vest!



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I thought I'd share these pictures of Lolly wearing her vest after being spayed on Monday. Of course I had to buy pink!  









Finally she has learned to love her crate and use it whenever she feels like it!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor girl.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww girlie! you'll be all better soon!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

bless her she looks so sorry for herself!!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> bless her she looks so sorry for herself!!!!


I know! I'm sure there's a funny caption to be added! It doesn't help that she's got an ear infection as well poor thing! :hurt:hno:out:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I know! I'm sure there's a funny caption to be added! It doesn't help that she's got an ear infection as well poor thing! :hurt:hno:out:


the pic i have of betty in her vest the day after spaying cracks me up everytime i look at it as she just looks sooooooooooo fed up but also likes she been smoking dope as she looks so spaces out as she has really bad doggy bed head from lying down for most of the last 24 hours!!! you have to love them though as they look so cute in a vest!!!! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh bless her


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Lolly you do look sorry for yourself! She looks a lot bigger than last time I saw her too.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh poor little girl,hope she feels better soon,she does look adorable in her pink vest though xxx


----------

